# My community tank is kind of boring, need advice on big, friendly fish.



## gotcheaprice (Aug 29, 2007)

Uhh, I think the white co2 growth thing is if you're using diy co2.

And dunno about the fish deaths, but I would do some water changes etc.

And for fish suggestions, I'm sure any fish that'll have a mouth big enough will eat your cherries. I dunno what to suggest, but maybe a few german blue rams?


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

I've actually been considering GBRs. Move the RCS to a 10g shrimp only tank, combined with CRS. Lots of moss, foreground plants, some floating plants.

The other fish I thought about were hatchetfish--close up all the gaps on the top and add 5-10. I have strong flow on the top level so the hatchets should enjoy that.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

If youre willing to move the shrimp if it becomes necessary, pearl gouramis are beautiful fish that get about that size. Theres others that are nice looking as well like the moonlight, snakeskin etc.


----------



## JohnInFlorida (May 2, 2007)

I second jinx's recco of pearl gouramis. While they don't get to 5+", they do get to 4+. I know some people say they don't get along with each other, but I've a shoal of 9 (4m, 5f) and they get along fine. Maybe it's because there are so many together that no one individual gets picked on, but whatever the reason, it works. My personal opinion is that this is an absolutely gorgeous fish that has no downside. I think that 6-8 of them would be a perfect addition to your rummynoses, et al.










Keep Smilin'
John 

PS - I've RCS in the tank as well, and they are managing to multiply even in the presence of many fish that should find them tasty.


----------



## JustOneMore21 (May 23, 2006)

Pearl Gouramis, Rams, Apistos, Keyhole Cichlids......would all work, but might snack on shrimp. 

Get more Pygmy cories as well.....they seem to be happier and less shy in large groups. You could easily have 15 or so in a 55g (or more). 

Since you have the cories on the bottom, I'd suggest the Gouramis over the dwarf Cichlids, just to have something else occupy the middle-top area.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendations!

I like the idea of pearl gouramis.

Do you think opaline gouramis would be a good substitute? They're on sale at the local BigAl's for $1.99 / pair right now.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

if you plan to move your shrimps anyway, bosemani rainbow is a lot more active and fun to watch than pearl gourami.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Ive never been a big fan of gourami's. But after looking at this photo John , it makes me wonder why not ? :icon_roll 

Nice looking fish ! 



JohnInFlorida said:


>


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

How about the Dwarf Blue Gourami? I have read mixed things about their demeanor and some claim they may nibble on plants. I had one in my 10 gallon planted tank, he was peaceful, beautiful and left the plants alone. He never bothered the other fish. My Keyhole Cichlid began to increasingly pick on the gourami and chased him around the tank. And then in the dead of night, he chased the gourami down and laid a beating on him(I suspect). I found the gourami dead. It was like he got stuck in some plants trying to make his escape. There were no signs of disease that I could see and he was really healthy when he was alive. 

It is like fish have their own unique personalites and you never know whether you will get an agressive or passive fish. I have purchased fish that were said to be peaceful towards other fish, but turned out to be monsters when they were placed in my tank. Just something to think about.

As you can see from the link from aquahobby about the Blue Gourami, people have varied experiences with them from some who say they proved too agressive to others who stated that they were extremely peaceful. Personally, I believe that differing temperments are not unique to Blue Gouramis only, you will probably find that with all fish. Comes down to the luck of the draw.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Buck said:


> Ive never been a big fan of gourami's. But after looking at this photo John , it makes me wonder why not ? :icon_roll
> 
> Nice looking fish !


Agreed thats a great photo...I've always found the pearls as one of the real freshwater beautys myself, but I've never kept more than 2-3 together. But after looking at this photo John , it makes me wonder why not ? :icon_roll...lol

dekstr, the opalines will be fine as well if you like them. I dont find them as colorful but thats a good price on them.


----------



## JennysPlanties (Sep 30, 2007)

I've got a Bolivian Ram in my community tank and he's fine with the community fish. 
Right now he is perfectly content living in my 55 gal with guppies, khuli loaches, a yoyo loach, SAEs, ottos, puple danios, and platys. He doesn't bother anyone, and they can even take food right out from in front of him. 

He just doesn't like other semi-aggressives. I had a pair and had to separate them b/c they weren't so great with each other... But that may have been due to the fact that one died the first night and I had to re-introduce a replacement after the first one had staked out his "territory"; from what I understand if you put a pair in together they supposedly will get along OK. 

They also didn't like my German Blue Rams, but after seeing whatever the blues brought into my tank that killed off 1/2 of my stock, I didn't like them so much anymore either :icon_mrgr. 

He is my fave fish too, pretty and has quite a personality. He also stays right in the front of the tank where I can see him, and knows when I'm by the tank. From what I understand they grow to be about 5", when I bought them they were about 3".

I don't know how it will be w/ your shrimp. I have 3 or 4 big ghost shrimp that mine doesn't bother, but I was warned that some of them find shrimp tasty.


----------



## Rod Hay (Feb 11, 2006)

JennysPlanties said:


> I've got a Bolivian Ram in my community tank and he's fine with the community fish.
> He is my fave fish too, pretty and has quite a personality. He also stays right in the front of the tank where I can see him, and knows when I'm by the tank.


I second the recommendation for some S.A. dwarf cichlids. I try to have at least one type of cichlids as the 'personality star' in resident for any of my tanks not used for breeding and growing-up shrimp or fish. They are very hard to beat in the personality department. I likewise enjoy how much they seem to know and watch me!

However, as JustOneMore21 pointed out, you do have many bottom dwellers with all the cories.
Angelfish are midwater cichlids w/ a lot of personality. But, if you keep more than one pair you'd definately need to have a plan to manage their aggression when breeding. 

Though, in a tank as large as a 55g, I think you'd do just fine keeping a bottom dwelling dwarf cichlid in with your cories. Then look for a second species to fill your upper level.


----------



## JustOneMore21 (May 23, 2006)

Opaline gouramis tend to be more aggressive than Pearls. With a large group of them though, you could possibly lessen aggression by spreading it throughout the group. I'd get atleast 4 though.

Dwarf cichlids are more interesting to me than gouramis.

Rainbows are beautiful as well. I didn't even think about them before. A group of Bosemanis would be stunning.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

What to get, what to get?

They have Bosemanis on sale too in Kitchener, 2.99 each, but the place is like at least 1 hour drive on a good summer day. 

Given snow storms happening all over Ontario + south of Ontario, doubt I'm going to make the drive--way too dangerous. All Torontonians have been advised to stay at home for at least the weekend. Plus gas money is killer! Had a power outage today too--making me worried of potential blackout! Thinking of back-up generator--how much does a small sized generator run for?


----------

